# Substrate And Plants



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

plants: Fissidens splachnobryoides,Java moss and flame moss for the flooring of the aquarium, Narrow leaf Java fern random placement or bunched together in corners,amazon swords and fanwort or christmas moss long the sides and back.

Substrate: Layer of black gravel first layer then live sand on top of that layer and finally finish with white sand as top layer

decor:bog wood/ drift wood and some rocks

filtration and heating: external filter canister with interior heater,Undergravel filter with extra power head and extra interior stingray filter.

Would these make an ideal 150 gallon Red Bellied Piranha aquarium?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

bit much for the substrate imo....no need to buy all that just coose one or the other or the other


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The gravel would work it's way to the top if you put sand on top of it and there's no need for live sand. You also wouldn't want an undergravel filter in a planted tank. I'd stick with either a gravel substrate or a sand substrate with root tabs, you could use a canister filter and with even a minimum amount of light you could pull off a moss and fern tank, add a bit more lighting and you could grow some swords.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The gravel would work it's way to the top if you put sand on top of it and there's no need for live sand. You also wouldn't want an undergravel filter in a planted tank. I'd stick with either a gravel substrate or a sand substrate with root tabs, you could use a canister filter and with even a minimum amount of light you could pull off a moss and fern tank, add a bit more lighting and you could grow some swords.


agreed^^^


----------

